
Prisma: Turn your database into a real time GraphQL API - dikaiosune
https://www.prismagraphql.com/
======
divyenduz
I am so excited about Prisma, I have been lucky enough to follow Graphcool for
almost a year. I am sure with all the experience Graphcool team had hosting a
Graphcool BaaS, prisma is a take on the harder problems in GraphQL ecosystem.
From an initial look at the docs, I can see that prisma is language and
database agnostic (with the help of connectors) and it has built in support
for subscriptions (and more). I have a few questions about the service though:

1\. GraphQL specification does not have the spec for subscriptions yet,
moreover, even when added I am sure where and how to manage the state of
subscription will be an implementation detail. How close is the Prisma
implementation to what can end up in the spec? What does the subscription
implementation detail look like, how is the state stored? I noticed from docs
“Because Prisma is a standalone process, it can be scaled independently from
your application layer and provide scalable subscriptions infrastructure.” Can
we elaborate on where prisma sits in the stack?

2\. Is prisma language agnostic? How easy it is to add new languages?

3\. Is prisma DB agnostic. Can it be connected to an existing database or REST
service.

I think questions 2,3 boil down to “How is prisma different from a GraphQL
application server like graphql-yoga with GraphQL binding”

Awesome to see Graphcool team coming up with solutions to build a flexible and
scalable GraphQL infrastructure.

------
iamclaytonray
Prisma is a great layer of abstraction for GraphQL! I started using Graphcool
Console, then switched over to the Framework when it was announced. I've loved
the experience so far!

I do wonder... Why does Prisma only support SQL? What's holding Prisma back
from supporting NoSQL databases as well? I'd be very interested to hear why!

~~~
sorenbs
That's a great question!

There is great interest in supporting multiple kinds of databases and this is
something we will actively work on in the coming months.

SQL is a great general purpose data store, but there are certainly cases where
you need a more specialised database. In Prisma we introduced some API changes
to simplify working with nested data structures. An obvious next step is to
use MongoDB for documents while keeping SQL for relational data.

------
hoodsy
Prisma (what used to be Graphcool) has increased my team's dev speed by 5x.
These guys have a product of amazing value.

This isn't even to mention the inclusive, responsive, and engaging community.
Whenever support is needed or there are questions to be answered, they are on
top of it ASAP.

Came for the product, stayed for the team (and the product ).

~~~
sorenbs
Thank you for the kind words hoodsy!

Did you already have a chance to look into the new architecture for Prisma and
GraphQL Bindings?

------
gentle-noah
Prisma (used to be Graphcool) has completely revolutionized the way we
approach product development at MarketMuse. We are still trying to calculate
the actual velocity difference, but I can't recommend Prisma enough.

------
mlukaszczyk
Guys! This looks extremely promising like all the things you create.

What databases does it support?

Also love the name and logo. I see you at the dark side of my resolvers :v

------
forsakenharmony
Interesting concept.

What are the options for self hosting?

~~~
sorenbs
Thanks!

Prisma is available as a docker image If you are familiar with Docker it
should be fairly simple for you to set up a cluster. We also have a tutorial
walking you through deploying to Digital Ocean in 20 minutes:
[https://www.prismagraphql.com/docs/tutorials/cluster-
deploym...](https://www.prismagraphql.com/docs/tutorials/cluster-
deployment/digital-ocean-texoo9aemu)

